# Kona chute - Lightening her up + rebuild



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Alrigiht guys, okay so this project is 'almost compleate' however, i would like to show you my in progress pictures.

Here is how she started.

Kona chute in all is glory!









Okay so here are the proress pictures as i did what i did

first weight saving, and reduce stack hight, i machined my stem









I then machine and powdercaoted my seat clamp.








Drilled out my brake blades








I then bought some trials wheels (pre drilled) running on Ti-Glide hubs and hope spokes - all powdercoated








Then i got a lighter forged race face crank, lighter TA front sproket, some MG-1 pedals ith titanium shaft, KHE mac Tires and a new lightwight chain (hollow plate and hollow pin)
















Now its time to make her look all pretty.

This was te big project i undertook on my week off.

Get the frame all painted up in 'glacia white'








i then painted the forks, and powdercoate the bridge in candy blue








Then i powdercoated my bars and stem 








Then my titanium rear sproket came 








New lighter seat that that old VELO spring seat








Lightweight bar ends








Seat clamp...









applyed my decals and so far she looks like this


































I have just a couple of small parts to powdercoat before im finished and give the bike a final laquer over the stickers to protect them.

Let me know your thought.

Craig


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

love it. I powder coated my P1 white as well. My total weight is 23 lbs (Argyle fork, Intense Micro knobbies and ans SS), cant wait to see what yours is.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That's an awful lot of money/work to be put into such an old frame/fork combo. I'm assuming you could have bought a new setup for what you spent getting all that stuff powdercoated/machined. Nice work though. What does the bike weigh?


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> That's an awful lot of money/work to be put into such an old frame/fork combo. I'm assuming you could have bought a new setup for what you spent getting all that stuff powdercoated/machined. Nice work though. What does the bike weigh?


I didnt pay to 'have it machined & powdercaoted' :nono:

I own my own milling machine and powdercoating system :thumbsup: only cost me the price of powder and tooling.

However, i am going for the modern-retro thing here 

Thanks

Craig


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my latest update.

With a special edition of the 'CraigRobbo - Ball Cracker Cranks'

The name will become apprent when you see the picture 


















Craig


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

makes sense now. Nice work!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good but man, i'd ditch those bars and get some triple-butted bars from Holzfeller or Race Face or something, you'll save some weight there.

And IDK about drilling holes in cranks lol


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

kick ass bike dude. where did you get those bars and how much do they weigh? never seen anything like that on a mtb. reminds me of my haro knee savers. which I put on every one of my bmx bikes cause I love the look. 
as for the light'ning holes, I like the idea, and was goin to do the same thing. but the cranks and rims, I gotta believe that will weaken then and they could snap off or break in 2. you plannin on goin riding soon? post up some results. nice thread and build, but it would have been cool as hell to know the before/after weights of things you modified. 
and, what does the whole bike weigh anyways now?

chris


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

damnit. not used to how this board reply's to reply's instead of posting to the thread. anyways, that was meant to go here. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Dont worry mate.

Well i fyou go to the top and select 'threaded mode' it should lay out like your standrd forum (thats what i do)

Any ways its pretty much finished now!

Got a few small touches to do on it but nothing major.

See what ya think 


























Craig


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

I respect the work and the final product, it looks like you really did some quality work, but if you're really looking at weight savings, why didn't you replace the fork and bars?


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

b4 stealth said:


> I respect the work and the final product, it looks like you really did some quality work, but if you're really looking at weight savings, why didn't you replace the fork and bars?


Money, simple as! - ran out of the stuff!! haha.

I am hopeing to get some bars for xmas or if not just after xmas, also getting a carbon seatpost.

Inreguards to the forks. i think i would be VERY hard pushed to find a lighter fork that isnt for XC use. these come in at 1.9kg confirmed weight 

Thanks for the posotive comments:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Craig


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

got a 31.8 riser bar here for trade if you would like to get rid of those bars. how much do


craigrobbo said:


> Money, simple as! - ran out of the stuff!! haha.
> 
> I am hopeing to get some bars for xmas or if not just after xmas, also getting a carbon seatpost.
> 
> ...


they weigh? mine are like new and weigh 325 g double butted alum. too. decided to go straight bar so these are just sitting here.

oh wait, "mate" "1.9kg" your prolly over across the pond in europe huh? :madman:


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

irocss85 said:


> got a 31.8 riser bar here for trade if you would like to get rid of those bars. how much do
> 
> they weigh? mine are like new and weigh 325 g double butted alum. too. decided to go straight bar so these are just sitting here.
> 
> oh wait, "mate" "1.9kg" your prolly over across the pond in europe huh? :madman:


Hi mate

Im in the UK 

However what was you looking for on them, any piccies?

Craig


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

craigrobbo said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Im in the UK
> 
> ...


hmm gotta see what I paid for them. like I said, brand new. put them on bike, went diff. direction and sold that bike. this bike has 100mm forks, so dont need the rise.

control tech. I'll get piccies tonight when I get home. :rockon:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

crazy Jim said:


> love it. I powder coated my P1 white as well. My total weight is 23 lbs (Argyle fork, Intense Micro knobbies and ans SS), cant wait to see what yours is.


Can we get a scale pic? Is that bathroom scale or a bike scale?

All my parts are lighter (and some XC) and I'm only hitting 24.

Addict frame - 5 pounds
Elixir R Brakes with 160/140 aluminum lever bolts, no cps stack.
Reba dual air fork no star nut or top cap
MTX rear and Alex Supra BH front rims
XT m770 crank m970 bottom bracket no tube spacer aluminum chainring bolts
Odyssey PC pedals
28/13 gearing
Syntace Superforce stem w/ Ti bolts
trimed Deity bar
drilled and cut Thomson post
Selle San Marco saddle
Crossmark tires
Lunarlite tubes


















OP, cool project. Not sure on the cranks though.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, when i get some new scales i shall post a shot


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay scale shot :a tad over 13kg.

However i have since added new handle bars, old bars weighed a whopping 850grams, new ones are onlt 330grams!! taking me down to 12.5kg.

I havent weighed it with the new bars but you can do math 


















and the bars  ( i have cut these down since)










Craig


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

looks nice. looks like alot of work...i would ride that in a heartbeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

so doesnt that bike ride super weird considering its a older 26in frame running 24s...

also, are you running a hyrdo-detangler rear brake bar spin thing? with no rear brake?...you could save some weight by ditching that thing.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

greenblinker104 said:


> so doesnt that bike ride super weird considering its a older 26in frame running 24s...
> 
> also, are you running a hyrdo-detangler rear brake bar spin thing? with no rear brake?...you could save some weight by ditching that thing.


Hi

To behonest, i think it rides alright. but saying that i havent ridn that many 'high end' DJ's

Any who i am planning to use the hydro gyro, im just waiting on my connectors comming through in the post 

Craig


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job! Where'd you find all the decals? The manufacturers have decals packages avail for older kits?


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

drexlerkm said:


> Nice job! Where'd you find all the decals? The manufacturers have decals packages avail for older kits?


Thanks buddy.

I had them custom made, i did the file work(made the from scratch) and then had them made up

Craig


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

dude you're a nutcase...

thats awesome, much respect

file work meaning the logo design in illustrator, etc?


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Correct, although, belive it or not i did them all 100% in ms paint! by hand!!

I think they came out fairly good considering.

Thanks for the posotive comments though, i appreciate it.

Craig


----------

